# 3D print it !



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Dear Slingshot-Community,

due to the overwhelming feedback, how to get your own 'Semi-Tube Slingshot' , here it is:

- First, you don't need your own 3D printer!
There is for sure a hub in your proximity:

https://www.3dhubs.com/

- Second, MATERIAL, I strongly suggest ABS (the material LEGO is made from, its NOT toxic)!! Print shops prefer to print in PLA, its easier to handle, success rate is higher and it looks better, if you want a bio-degradeable slingshot...decide by youself:

http://www.absplastic.eu/pla-vs-abs-plastic-pros-cons/

- Third, for ABS I found a PRINT DENSITY of 30% and LAYER HIGHT of 0.3 mm sufficent. With this print parameter I can step on the slingshot without breaking it, and I'm over 80 kg....if you don't feel not comfortable
with 30% print density, just use 50% print density. 0.2 mm layer hight will
make the surface more smooth but increase print time and so cost, as higher print density will do.

- Fourth, tell the print shop, the print needs a PRINT-BED in case of ABS and SUPPORTS with both materials, ABS and PLA.

That's it, enjoy it, A-Ping


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

aiping said:


> - Second, MATERIAL, I strongly suggest ABS (the material LEGO is made from, its NOT toxic)!! Print shops prefer to print in PLA, its easier to handle, success rate is higher and it looks better, if you want a bio-degradeable slingshot...decide by youself:


What do you think about other materials?
In example, the hub near my home, could make slingshot with material called colorfabb xt (or with Z-Ultrat) and he says that colorfabb xt is absolutely better than ABS for slingshot
http://flashgamer.com/hardware/comments/colorfabb-xt-tests


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Hi Genoa,

transparent sounds sexy (as always...), problably you
can see how many balls are in the magazin left.

Most important, your hub has experience with this material.

If he can do it with a reasonable price (for full transparency I think he must print 100% density), 
don't hesitate.

All the best from A-Ping


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the data!

I´m just making a prototipe of a 3D print slingshot! This info comes in handy!

Cheers!


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Hi BAT,

the print density of 30% is for my Semi-Tube Slingshot, which has 25 mm thick and 10 mm wide fork arms!

For you, as it seems to be that you like slim, flat slingshots:

Rule of thumb: half thickness => double print density.

And don't forget the final stress test: 3 times higher than your maximum draw weight.

Besides, I am curious about your design, maybe you can also 
put it on 'www.thingiverse.com'. Keep us updated!

A-Ping


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Aiping!

Well, my design is not going to be 100% printed, I´m planing to make the fork in another material, and only the palmswell in 3D print, so, I think that density of 30% will do the trick.

But later I will take the 100% printable slingshot challenge, why not!

Cheers!


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Hey BAT!

cool Stealth Design! Now I know what you mean
with palmswell.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi aiping! Glad you like it!

Cheers!


----------

